# الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2011



## My Rock (29 يناير 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

يُسعدنا أن نُعلن عن الفائزين ب مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2011 التي أقيمت قي منتديات الكنيسة وللسنة السادسة على التوالي خلال شهر الأعياد المجيد: ما بين 18 / 12 / 2011 الى 7 / 1 / 2012.

من جديد قدم أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة كمية  كبيرة ورائعة من المواضيع الميلادية والروحية التي اعطت طعماً و  رونقاً مميزاً لهذه المناسبة.

التنافس كان كبير وأقوى من أي مسابقة سابقة فلم يكن بالمستطاع الإكتفاء بثلاثة فائزين كما هي العادة، بل أضطرينا لمضاعفة عدد الفائزين هذه المرة نضراً للمواضيع والتصاميم والنشاط الرائع الذي قدمتموه. 

الفائزون بالمسابقات هم:



‏*مسابقة أفضل تصميم لشهر الأعياد (2011)

*
Kerlos-love-Jesus: تصميمات رأس السنة 2012 - New 2012' Year Design
ROWIS: تصميم Merry Christmas
!! Coptic Lion !!: أزاي يا رب !!! " تصميم "


 


*مسابقة أفضل موضوع لشهر الميلاد (2011)*
بايبل333:                           بشرى سارة مفرحة لكل مسيحى
Twin: كيف ستولد ... في قلبي ؟


 
مسابقة أكثر الأعضاء نشاطاً
*AL MALEKA HELANA*
 



الجائزة:

الجائزة هي عبارة عن رصيد للهاتف الجوال بملغ 50 جنيه لكل فائز. رقم الرصيد سيتم إرساله للفائزين عبر الرسائل الخاصة.


الف مبروك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف).

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل المشاركين. ليمن الرب علينا ببركاته وليعيد علينا شهر الأعياد بالافراح والسلام.


 ملاحظة: سيتم غلق منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد)  يوم غد.
سنعود بعد أيام لنعلن عن مفاجأة كبيرة لكل أعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة. ترقبونا...

سلام ونعمة
_إدارة منتديات الكنيسة - كنيستك الألكترونية_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك يا رك 
وعقبال كل سنه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك اخويا الغالى روك 

والرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك لكل إخواتك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 يناير 2012)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفايزين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*الفرحه نسيتني ابارك لباقي الفائزين 
الف مبروك للجميع 
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكم
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يناير 2012)

*متشكر جداً يا روك ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة هذة *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يناير 2012)

مبروك لكل اللي فازوا
شكرا ليك ياروك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

الف مليون مبروك لكل الفائزين
وعقبال كل سنه يارب

ربنا يبارك تعبك ياروك


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

*أشكرونى وقيمونى
عشان الكروت من عندى بس اللى دافع حقها روك 
ولولا انا مكنش حد هياخد رصيد 


الف مبروك للكل يجماعه 
*


----------



## sparrow (29 يناير 2012)

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
وربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك ويعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

*الف مبروك للجميع
وحظ سعيد دايماااا
ربنا يعوضك يا زعيمنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفايزين
> ​



* الله يبارك فيك يا غالي 
عقبالك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مبروك لكل اللي فازوا
> شكرا ليك ياروك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



* الله يبارك فيك يا حج ومبروك ليك انت كومان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الف مليون مبروك لكل الفائزين
> وعقبال كل سنه يارب
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ياروك



* الله يبارك فيكي يا خالتي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أشكرونى وقيمونى
> عشان الكروت من عندى بس اللى دافع حقها روك
> ولولا انا مكنش حد هياخد رصيد
> 
> ...



* نشكرك ماشي 
نقيمك مش نافع 

وبما ان الكروت من عندك 
احب بس اقول لكل الناس اللي مش من مصر 
وخصوصا المتخصصين في الحسد والنق 
الكارت ابو خمسين جنيه 
بيكسب 140 جنيه 
ازاي معرفش 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
> وربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك ويعوضك



* ميرسي اختي سبارو
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف مبروك للجميع
> وحظ سعيد دايماااا
> ربنا يعوضك يا زعيمنا​*



* شوفوا بقي البرئيه اللي جايه تبارك دي 
وبرائه التماسيح في عينيها 

اتفقت مع روك بعد ما كانت الجايزه 100 جندي
 انه يدينا كل واحد خمسين ويحول الباقي عليها 

وانا من هنا بوجه لها رساله 
اتقي الله حرام عليكي 
معندكيش اخوات بلاستيك ههههههههههههه


الله يبارك فيكي يا باشا 
عقبال ما نباركلك يوم فرح دونا الصغيره
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * نشكرك ماشي
> نقيمك مش نافع
> 
> وبما ان الكروت من عندك
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه
ابو 50 بيدى 25 دلوقتى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ابو 50 بيدى 25 دلوقتى*



*الايام مبقاش ليها امان 
زمان كان بيدي 950

فاكر ابو 100لما كان بيدي 90
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2012)

*الف مبروووووووك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

ايه دا بقي هو المشجعيين مالهومش جايزه تشجيع ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟





انا احتج هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الف مبروووووووك *​



* الله يبارك فيكي يا باشا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * شوفوا بقي البرئيه اللي جايه تبارك دي
> وبرائه التماسيح في عينيها
> 
> اتفقت مع روك بعد ما كانت الجايزه 100 جندي
> ...



*هو مفيش حاجه ابدااا بتستخبى ف المنتدى ده :wub:
طيب كنت اسكت وانا احولك ب3 جنيه رصيد هههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو مفيش حاجه ابدااا بتستخبى ف المنتدى ده :wub:
> طيب كنت اسكت وانا احولك ب3 جنيه رصيد هههههههه​*



* كمان رشوه " طب ما تزوديهم شويه "

لست انا هذا المرتش 

انا كمان ممكن انشر نص الرساله الخاصه اللي تمت فيها الثفقه بينكم 
*​


----------



## ابن ماما العدرا (29 يناير 2012)

مبروك لكل الفايزين وعقبالنا يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

ابن ماما العدرا قال:


> مبروك لكل الفايزين وعقبالنا يارب


* الله يبارك فيك يا جميل 
عقبالك 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

مبرووووك لكل اللى فاوا

وعقبال كل سنة

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا بقي هو المشجعيين مالهومش جايزه تشجيع ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* وانا عياد 
فرصه نضيفه اوي :a63:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبرووووك لكل اللى فاوا
> 
> وعقبال كل سنة
> 
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين



* وانتي طيبه يا باشا 
بس كل اللي ايه ....... ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*بعد المفاوضات الفشله 
مع دونا علي الخاص 
علي انها تزود رشوتي من 3 لعشرين 


قررت اقل باصلي 
وانشر نص الراسله 
اللي دار فيها حوار الاتفاق علينا 
والتي حصلت عليها قواتنا المخابرتيه 






			
				Dona Nabil قال:
			
		




			
				My Rock قال:
			
		




			
				Dona Nabil قال:
			
		


			مساء الخير يا روك
بقولك ايه
ملهوش لزوم التكلفه وتدي كل واحد من الفائزين 100 جنيه بحاله
ما تدي كل واحد حته بعشر وحلو اوي عليهم
مخترعوش الذره يعني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بس يا دونا انا وعدتهم
بهديه وذكرت القيمه
كده هنفقد المصداقيه امام الاعضاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طب وبعدين
اقولك ادي كل واحد خمسين كويس اوي اوي عليهم
حد طايل
والباقي ابعتهولي
اهو ينفع في وقت زنقه
وممهما كان انا اولي
وانا هبقي اقيمك بيهم يا باشا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا كان الامر هيك
موافق

ساقوم بطرح الموضوع اليوم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا محادثه وهميه من تاليفي 
ربنا يستر من الشريط الاسود 

*​


----------



## rania79 (30 يناير 2012)

لوووووووووووولى مبروك يا شوباب
ويالا بقة انا ف انتظار تحويل رصيد منكم
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الايام مبقاش ليها امان
> زمان كان بيدي 950
> 
> فاكر ابو 100لما كان بيدي 90
> *​



*
مكنش ب100
كان ب115
وكان فى كمان
تشترى كارت ب100
وتاخد 15 جنيه :d
اه بجد وحصلت معاايا
اتصلت بالشركه
قالى انت واخد صلاحيه 6 شهور 
كنت عاوز اشتمه ساعتها
ال صلاحيه ال*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> مكنش ب100
> كان ب115
> وكان فى كمان
> ...



انا كنت عامل نظام تاني
يديني رصيد 90 وصلاحيه شهر واحد
وكان عندي بجيبه ب 117


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2012)

يارب دايما فايزين وبتخدموا ربنا وشاحنين رصيدكم كدة هههههههههههه

+ مبروووووووووووووك للكل


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

*الف مبروك لكل الفائزين *
*والفييين مبروك لكل المشاركين*
*و3 الاف مبروك لكل المتابعييييين*

*ومبروك واحدة للأدارة وللطاقم الأشرافي لنجاحهم في أدارة المناسبة للسنة السادسة ع التوالي *​


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2012)

ألف مبروك للفائزين :999:

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم 


.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين

وعقبال كل مره 

وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> لوووووووووووولى مبروك يا شوباب
> ويالا بقة انا ف انتظار تحويل رصيد منكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*مني عيني اول ما يجي الرصيد 
وامسكه في ايدي 
ساعاتها ولا اعرفك :a63:
ال احولك ال 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يارب دايما فايزين وبتخدموا ربنا وشاحنين رصيدكم كدة هههههههههههه
> 
> + مبروووووووووووووك للكل



* الله يبارك فيك يا غالي
عقبالك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الف مبروك لكل الفائزين *
> *والفييين مبروك لكل المشاركين*
> *و3 الاف مبروك لكل المتابعييييين*
> 
> *ومبروك واحدة للأدارة وللطاقم الأشرافي لنجاحهم في أدارة المناسبة للسنة السادسة ع التوالي *​



* يبقي المجموع 6001 مبروك ليك يا حج 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> ألف مبروك للفائزين :999:
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم
> 
> ...



* الله يبارك فيك يا استاذي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين
> 
> وعقبال كل مره
> 
> ...



* وانتي طيبه يا امي 
وربنا يباركي فيكي  
*​


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الف مبروك لكل الفائزين *
> *والفييين مبروك لكل المشاركين*
> *و3 الاف مبروك لكل المتابعييييين*
> 
> *ومبروك واحدة للأدارة وللطاقم الأشرافي لنجاحهم في أدارة المناسبة للسنة السادسة ع التوالي *​


طبعا لازم تشكر الادارة توين
منتا فزت وطلعت بخمسين جنية هههههههه
بينى وبينك كان موضوعك جميل بصراحة
بس انك تفوز دى مكنتش حاططها فى بالى ( حقد بقى ههههههههه)


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2012)

الف مبروك للفائزين 
**********
نداء خاص ههههه
ياللى اسمك عياد انت يا كابتن
وشى حلو عليك يا معلم 
 من ساعة معرفتنى وانت بتكسب اهو هههههههه
ابقى افتكرنى وبلاش ندالة ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا لازم تشكر الادارة توين
> منتا فزت وطلعت بخمسين جنية هههههههه
> بينى وبينك كان موضوعك جميل بصراحة
> بس انك تفوز دى مكنتش حاططها فى بالى ( حقد بقى ههههههههه)



* تصدق بقي ان توين الوحيد اللي ملهوش في الجايزه دي *
*بطلو حقد بقي هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزين
> **********
> نداء خاص ههههه
> ياللى اسمك عياد انت يا كابتن
> ...




* اذا ذكرت النداله ذكرت انا *
*قلتهالك وبقولها تاني *
*بطلوا حقد بقي :smil8:*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا لازم تشكر الادارة توين
> منتا فزت وطلعت بخمسين جنية هههههههه
> بينى وبينك كان موضوعك جميل بصراحة
> بس انك تفوز دى مكنتش حاططها فى بالى ( حقد بقى ههههههههه)


*ههههههههههه*
*طب تقصد أيه بشكري للأدارة ؟*
*بتلمح لأيه يا جرجس :hlp:*

*أما بالنسبة للجائزة ... زي ما قال عياد .... أنا مليش في الجوائز ديه :t30:*
*بما أني بره البلد .... وبما أني كمان من الأدارة كمان :t30:*
​


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *طب تقصد أيه بشكري للأدارة ؟*
> *بتلمح لأيه يا جرجس :hlp:*
> 
> ...


اقصد اية ؟؟؟
اللبيب بالاشارة  يفهموا توين ههههه
مدال ملكش فيها بضيع جايزة على غيرك لية:11azy:
 ولا شكلك بتعمل بنط جدعنة وتوفير للادارة على حسابنا ههههه


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اقصد اية ؟؟؟
> اللبيب بالاشارة يفهموا توين ههههه
> مدال ملكش فيها بضيع جايزة على غيرك لية:11azy:
> ولا شكلك بتعمل بنط جدعنة وتوفير للادارة على حسابنا ههههه


*شكلك وشكلي ... هنروح في داهية :11azy:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شكلك وشكلي ... هنروح في داهية :11azy:*​



* تروحوا وتيجوا بالسلامه يا حج 
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (30 يناير 2012)

الف مبروك  لجميع الفائزين 

وكل سنة وجميع المنتدى بخير 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2012)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> الف مبروك  لجميع الفائزين
> 
> وكل سنة وجميع المنتدى بخير
> ​



* وانتي طيبه يا اختي 
وربنا يبارك فيكي 
*​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تروحوا وتيجوا بالسلامه يا حج *​


* كتر خيرك*
*نحن السابقيون وأنتم اللاحقون :smil8:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2012)

*الف مبروك للفائزين
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك ياروك لاسعاد اعضاء المنتدى​*


----------



## hero2199 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى ربنا يباركلنا فيك


----------

